# New Mic



## cwkane (Jan 8, 2012)

I started looking for a new mic a couple of weeks ago for vocals. Currently use an SM58 but find it somewhat muddy with my deep voice. Been looking at the EV Raven and AKG D5 and a couple of others. Well I had found a used D5 from a local outfit that rents. He offered it to me for $100 (used) when I stated that is the price new he wouldn't budge! so again I am still looking. Was suggested the SM86 would be a good fit but @ $200 for an occasional singer is a bit much. Any suggestions?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

you can give a try to the Beta 58, it is different from the SM58. A friend of mine uses an AKG C535EB live (with a tenor voice).


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I liked my D5 so much, I bought another one to point at my acoustic.

Don't pay $100 used. Pretty much every music store everywhere either carries the AKG mics, or can order them in.

Last one I bought was $109, brand new in a box.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Just in case you are not familiar with this, cwkane, the closer you are to a Cardioid, the more bass you will hear. 
this Proximity Effect could be part of your "muddiness".
Try backing off from the mic somewhat, and it may save you having to shop.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Keep the SM58 and use a HPF or roll off some bottom / lower mids on your mixing board?


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

cwkane said:


> I started looking for a new mic a couple of weeks ago for vocals. Currently use an SM58 but find it somewhat muddy with my deep voice. Been looking at the EV Raven and AKG D5 and a couple of others. Well I had found a used D5 from a local outfit that rents. He offered it to me for $100 (used) when I stated that is the price new he wouldn't budge! so again I am still looking. Was suggested the SM86 would be a good fit but @ $200 for an occasional singer is a bit much. Any suggestions?


$100. for a "used" D5 ???? Stay away from that guy, lol.

What application are you using this for? Recording??? "Live" sound?

If you want a good all-around vocal mic, for close to $100. try an Electro-Voice N/D 767a. Typical EV intelligibility, and terrific feedback rejection. The EV N/D 767a is a super-cardioid dynamic mic that'll really cut though a mix, and at roughly $119 CDN, it's a steal. It's a very "hot" mic, and you'll find that it requires a lot less gain than a SM-58, for the same output level. Just a great problem-solving mic.

SM-58's are very good mics, and they're easy to tame if you're experiencing proximity effect. ('plosives,,,"pops",,,B's and P's). Any mic requires a good understanding of how to "work" that mic. If you're "kissing the grille", and experiencing 'plosives, just dial back the low-frequency EQ by a few dB's, and your problem should be resolved. Still, the SM-58 is a cardioid mic, and is more susceptible to "bleed" from adjacent sources, and won't have the feedback rejection that a good super-cardioid mic will have.

I've got close to 70 mics, and the N/D 767a's are among my favorites for "live-sound" applications. I also wouldn't hesitate for using it in recording applications. If I've got to handle a singer with "less-than-stellar" mic-technique,,, or,, for a vocalist on a loud stage,,, chances are that I'll hand him or her, an N/D 767a.

http://www.axemusic.com/store/produ...7A-NDYM-Super-Cardioid-Lead-Vocal-Microphone/


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What Hardasmum said. A couple of years ago, and drummer buddy returned a AKG mic I had lent him for his drums 25 years ago. I had forgotten all about it.
I knew it was a good mic but I wanted to compare it to my SM58's. The AKG was very clear but not much bass. The SM58 had a lot of built in bass. Most people love bass which is probably why the SM58's have been so popular. With your deep voice, try turning down the bass on your board if you haven't tried it already and you may be able to continue to use your SM58. Their great mics, millions of users can't be wrong.


----------

